# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΝΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ

## boubourina

Σαββα, Softaki, Ναταλι, Κατερινακι, streidi και ολοι οι αλλοι.
Ηθελα να ανοιξω αυτο το θεμα για να μην νιωθει κανενας οτι μιλαμε για το θεμα του ενος και οχι για ολους μας. Εδω θα μπορουμε να γραφουμε την καθε μας σκεψη την καθε μας μερα, και οσοι μας λενε δυο λογια συμπαραστασης θα ειναι λογος γλυκος για ολους εμας που ποναμε.

----------


## ανεμος

Αληθεια,εισαι καλυτερα?

----------


## crazy_diamond

boubourina, πολύ γλυκιά και όμορφη η σκέψη σου  :Smile: 

Σάββα, ΝΑΤΑΛΙ, Κατερινάκι, streidi και softάκι μου αυτό για σας, για σένα boubou και για όσους βαδίζουν το _δρόμο των δακρύων_..






Ένα χρόνο μετά τη δική μου απώλεια νιώθω ότι το δικά μου βήματα σε αυτόν τον δρόμο δεν έχουν _ολοκληρωθεί_ ακόμα, 
όμως το σκοτάδι δεν είναι πια πυκνό. 
Υπάρχουν πολλές πολλές χαραμάδες και το φως και η ζεστασιά τρυπώνουν όλο και πιο συχνά, όλο και πιο δυνατά.

Ευχή από καρδιάς για κουράγιο, να απαλύνει ο πόνος σας με το χρόνο, να νιώσετε και πάλι ζεστασιά μέσα σας.. μέσα μας..

----------


## boubourina

Τρελοδιαμαντακι για σενα και ολους εμας!!!

----------


## boubourina

http://youtu.be/JxPj3GAYYZ0

----------


## boubourina

δεν μπορω να το δημοσιευσω σωστα! βγαινει μονο το site

----------


## Θεοφανία

γεια και απο μένα....πιο παλιά απ' ότι εσεις στο θάνατο, αλλά μερικά πράγματα δεν αλλάζυν ποτέ ...(δυστυχώς).....μόνο λειαίνονται....

----------


## soft

Μακρινο το φως φανταζει στη ψυχη μου .. και για να με προφτασει θα πρεπει να βαλει τα δυνατα του. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=646Kt...layer_embedded

δικο μου / του .

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω αυτό που σας συνδέει είναι η απώλεια αγαπημένων προσώπων, εγώ δεν το έχω βιώσει έντονα ακόμα αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι σαν να χάνεις την γη κάτω από τα πόδια σου. Φοβάμαι πολύ κιόλας γιατί είμαι μοναχοπάιδι και οι γονείς μου ηλικιωμένοι..(συγγνώμη αν ακούγομαι εγωκεντρική). Η σκέψη μου είναι μαζί σας. Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## soft

Μου λειπει το μοιρασμα ,μου λειπεις ολος Και στο διαολο ολοι ,οι αγαπητοι συνανθρωποι μου οποιοι και αν ειναι αυτοι 

μου ειπε καποιος /α ,και επαθα, στο χερι σου ειναι να το αφησεις ,και με αυτο γελαγα μετα !!

----------


## boubourina

τι να αφησεις softaki!!! τον πονο να φυγει? την αναμνηση να σβησει? Δεν καταλαβα.... τι ειναι? διακοπτης να τον κατεβασεις και να σταματησει η παροχη ρευματος? και εγω ακουσα το φοβερο...."αφου σου αρεσει, βασανισου με την σκεψη του.... η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου και δεν το καταλαβαινεις..." λες και μιλαμε για τον γκομενο που με παρατησε

----------


## boubourina

Gypsy Cello ( tsigganiko violi) δεν χρειαζεται να βιωσεις κανεναν πονο ουτε να προσπαθησεις να ερθεις στη θεση μας. Και μονο το οτι ριχνεις μια ματια σε οτι νιωθουμε και εισαι εκει με εναν σου λογο να μας δειξεις την εγνοια σου ειναι υπεραρκετο! Γονεις.... οσο μεγαλο και αν ειναι, εαν ειναι αγαπημενοι σου και εχουν ενα δυνατο ρολο στη ζωη σου, ποτέ δεν εισαι ετοιμος να τους χασεις ακομα και αν ειναι 100 χρονων, οχι δεν ειναι εγωιστικο και εγωκεντρικο να θελουμε τους αγαπημενους μας για παντα κοντα μας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα θέλω να πω απλά κι εύχομαι να είστε κάπως καλύτερα αυτές τις μέρες. Δεν έχω την ψευδαίσθηση πως μπορεί να ξεπεράσει χαμό αγαπημένου πλάσματος σύντομα, καμιά και κανένας, θέλει τη συμβολή του πανδαμάτορα χρόνου η λείανση που ανέφερε η θεοφανία.(πάρε και μία θετική θεοφ και μόνο για τη λέξη, με συγκίνησες άτιμο). Κουράγιο, υπομονή και όταν έχετε τη διάθεση ή το χρειάζεστε έντονα, μοιραστείτε ό,τι ζείτε και σας αφορά.  :Smile: 

*yep, de m'afhnei gia thetikh

----------


## spiros33

καλησπερα παιδια.

Εχω χασει τον πατερα μου απο καρκινο και γνωριζω απο πρωτο χερι τι ειναι το πενθος,η συντριβη της ψυχης απο τον πονο που προκαλει η απωλεια ενως αγαπημενου μας ανθρωπου.....
Εγω θυμαμε πλεον μονο τις καλες στιγμες του Πατερα μου.Τις τελευταιες μερες τις ζωης του (που ηταν οι ποιο οδυνηρες για εκεινον) χρειαζεται προσπαθεια το μυαλο μου για να τις επαναφερω και παλι οχι ολες ,παρολο που δεν εφυγα σχεδον καθολου απο διπλα του και ημουν εκει ακομα και οταν ''εφυγε''........ειναι σαν το μυαλο μου να εχει κανει ''διαγραφη'' αυτες τις στιγμες......οι ψυχολογοι λενε οτι ο εγκεφαλος το κανει μετα απο καιρο αυτο (διαγραφει) πολυ ασχημες εμπειριες για να μας προστατευσει..... 
Οι πρωτοι μηνες ηταν εφιαλτης.......τον εψαχνα,τον φωναζα ακομα και του μιλουσα σαν να ειναι διπλα μου.....δεν δεχομουν με τιποτα οτι πεθανε....(εδω κανω την παρανθεση για να σας πω οτι δεν ημουν ποτε το παιδι που εξαρτομουν απο την οικογενεια μου και δεν περιμενα ουτε εγω οτι θα μου ''στιχιζε'' τοσο) ......
Μια μερα μιλουσα με την αδερφη του πατερα μου και μου ειπε....-Σπυρο ο μπαμπας πεθανε και πρεπει να το δεκτεις......κοντεψε να την αρχησω στα μπινελικια....-οχι τις λεω δεν το δεχομαι....
Μπηκα σε μια διακδικασια αρνησης....δεν δεχομουν οτι πεθανε.....δεν αντεχα να ακουω καν να μιλανε για εκεινον σε παραλθοντα χρονο....
Περασαν μηνες και το ιδιο.....εκεινη την εποχη ειχα πολλες κρισεις πανικου οποτε επερνα και φαρμακα,αλλα σε αυτο το κομματι δεν με βοηθουσαν καθολου ενω στις κρισεις ειχα βελτιωση...
Μετα την ανηση του θανατου του,ηρθε το σταδιο του ΓΙΑΤΙ...??? τα εβαλα με τον Θεο με του γιατρους με τα παντα......και με ετρωγε γιατι εκεινον?? Γιατι??
Ακολουθησε το διαστημα πλεον τις απολυτης θληψης......το ποιο μακροχρονιο.....στην αρχη ηταν σαν βουνο στο στηθος.......με τον χρονο και με την οδυνη να υποχωρει μαζι με το Γιατι,αρχισα να βιωνω πλεον και να καταλαβαινω οτι,οτι και εαν κανω δεν προκειτε να του μιλησω η' να τον δω σαν παρουσια ποτε ξανα.....αυτο ποναει παρα πολυ αλλα ετσι ειναι....ειναι το διαστημα τις αποδοχης της απολειας του αγαπημενου μας.....
4 χρονια μετα δεν εχει περασει ακομα το σταδιο τις θληψης για τον αδικο χαμο του πατερα μου,αλλα πλεον ελπιζω οτι ισως εαν υπαρχει μετα θανατον ζωη να τον συναντισω.Κατι ακομα που με ευχαριστει αν κανω και με παρηγορει,ειναι να μιλαω για εκεινον για το τι εκανε,πως το εκανε,τι με εμαθε,οτιδιποτε και εχω προσαρμωσει αθελα μου καποιες συνηθειες του και στο δικο μου εαυτο...ετσι νιωθω μια σχετικη ανακουφηση πρωτον δεν τον λησμονω,οποτε ζει μεσα μου,δευτερον δεν αφηνω το στενο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον να τον ξεχασει,οποτε ειναι εστω, σαν ''νοερη'' παρουσια αναμεσα μας(παραδειγμα λεω πολλες φορες-ο μπαμπας τι θα ελεγε για αυτο?? η' θυμαστε που θα το εκανε με αυτον τον τροπο??) ετσι τον κραταμε αναμεσα μας.Τριτων αθελα μου διαπιστονω οτι εχω παρει καποιες συνηθιες του και αυτο με ευχαριστει.
Σημερα μετα τεσσερα χρονια ακομα θρηνο για εκεινον αλλα η θληψη και η οδυνη εχουν μαλακωσει πολυ, γιατι ο Θεος θελετε,το ανθρωπινο μυαλο ισως....βρηκε τροπους ''αμυνας'' και ανασυκροτησης.....
Ευχομαι σε ολους μας να ημαστε πρωτα γεροι σε υγεια,μετα κουραγιο για να συνεχησουμε να ζουμε,ετσι μεσα απο εμας ζουνε και ''εκεινοι''..........οσο δεν τους ξεχναμε ζουνε,εστω ζουνε παντα μεσα μας.......
ευχαριστω.

----------


## soft

> τι να αφησεις softaki!!! τον πονο να φυγει? την αναμνηση να σβησει? Δεν καταλαβα.... τι ειναι? διακοπτης να τον κατεβασεις και να σταματησει η παροχη ρευματος? και εγω ακουσα το φοβερο...."αφου σου αρεσει, βασανισου με την σκεψη του.... η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου και δεν το καταλαβαινεις..." λες και μιλαμε για τον γκομενο που με παρατησε



Οταν ο αλλος εχει αποσυνδεθει απο συναισθηματα , και εχει χασει καθε επαφη με το μεσα του τοτε ναι ,ολα γ αυτον φανταζουν διακοπτες δωματιου , που μπορεις να τους κατεβαζεις και να τους χειριζεσαι σαν ενα διακοπτακι μηχανηματακι απαθειας οποτε θελεις .... ο πονος η οργη η θλιψη ο θυμος ο θρηνος η νοσταλγια η επιθυμια οι ανασφαλειες σου ολα αμφισβιτουνται , Και κει ναι,αυτοι σου" λενε και κατσε και βασανισου" ,η , αρκετα δεν κουραστηκες ακομα να τον σκεφτεσαι ?? κτλ
Προσωπικα δεν τους θελω αλλο διπλα μου κοριτσι μου .Στην αρχη με πονουσαν τα λογια τους και με εφτασαν σε σημειο να αναρωτιεμαι αν ολα αυτα που νιωθω ειναι φυσιολογικα ,τωρα απλα γελαω με πικρια , Και σκεφτομαι ,τι ανθρωποι ??

----------


## Arsi

Κουράγιο σε όλους/ες, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι δύσκολα.
Δεν έχω λόγια πραγματικά. Μου φαίνονται μικρά. Μόνο να δηλώσω τη συμπαράστασή μου θέλω.

----------


## RainAndWind

Σπύρο, το μήνυμά σου συγκινητικό και ό,τι μου έμεινε ήταν γλυκόπικρο αλλά σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ γι αυτό. Σου εύχομαι όπως και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη, σταδιακή, ήπια αποδοχή μίας νέας, αν και αρχικά τόσο επώδυνης πραγματικότητας και με το καλό σιγά σιγά όχι ξεπέρασμα, μάλλον αυτή είναι η πιο άκυρη λέξη τελικά σε απώλεια ανθρώπου, αλλά αποφατικό γνέψιμο στο αναπόφευκτο, το αναπόφευκτο αυτό που είναι μέρος του ανθρώπινου κύκλου, κομμάτι της πορείας. αα, πόσο τυπικές και μίζερες φαντάζουν οι λέξεις, πάντα έτσι φαντάζουν όταν θες να μιλήσεις για ό,τι βιώνεται.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

εμενα μου λενε *εισαι νεα και ομορφη*, *πρεπει να τα ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙΣ(!!!!) και να προχωρας*, *εχεις την ζωη μπροστα σου* και αλλες μπουρδες.ποσες φορες εχω ακουσει για τα παιδια!! οτι για αυτα *πρεπει* και αλλα *πρεπει*! οχι,εγω δεν τα ηξερα,τωρα εμαθα οτι εχω παιδια! ναι,αληθεια,νομιζουν οτι τα αισθηματα λειτουργουν με το πατημα ενος κουμπιου! ε,υπαρχουν και τετοιοι ανθρωποι.λεγουτε ρομποτ.υπαρχουν ανθρωποι(πολλοι) που εκτως απο τα λεφτα δεν αγαπανε τιποτα.και τωρα καταλαβαινω ποσο τους λυπαμε...και ποσο ανωτερη τους ειμαι (και ολοι εμεις εδω...που εχουμε αισθηματα...αγαπη μεσα μας!)

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

εμενα με βασανιζει και αλλο. δεν εχω καταλαβει αιτια θανατου. και οι εξεταξεις (με λεπτομερια) θα βγουν σε κατι μηνες. ειναι ολα πολυ παραξενα..πολυ..και οτι δεν βρηκα το σταυρο του... το φοραγε χρονια.ποτε το'χασε? δλδ οντως οταν χανεις το σταυρο-σημαινει οτι κατι κακο να σου συμβει?

----------


## boubourina

Ναταλι μην μπαινεις σε τετοιες διαδικασιες να σκεφτεσαι γιατι εχασε τον σταυρο του. Ανοιξα τα στεφανα μας και μεσα σε 4 χρονια διαλυθηκαν! σαν να τα εφαγε σκωρος, γεματα μικρες τρυπουλες, σκεφτηκα "μαγεία?" αλλα μετα το πεταξα απο το μυαλο μου. Αρκετα βασανιζομαι απο την απουσια του, δεν αντεχω να σκεφτομαι και αλλα
Οσο για τον χρονο... δεν ξερω πως θα ειναι μετα απο 1-2 χρονια. Το μονο που ξερω μετα απο 3 μηνες ειναι οτι τωρα κλαιω μονη μου. Οι γυρω μου εχουν προχωρησει και εγω εχω βαρεθει να επαναλλαμβανομαι οποτε κραταω τον πονο μου για μενα και φοραω το πικρο μου χαμογελο και λεω σε ολους οσους ρωτανε οτι ειμαι καλα.....

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

*μπουμπου*,σκεφτομαι πολλα πραγματα.θελω να βρω τις απαντησες. ξερω οτι δεν να τις βρω μαλλον...
δεν να μαθω πλεον αν ενιωθε οτι κατι να του συμβει...λενε οτι οι ανθρωποι το νιωθουν,απλα περισσοτεροι δεν δινουν σημασια.
2-3 μηνες πριν...εβγαλε τις παμπαλιες φωτογραφιες του.τις κοιταγε με συγκινηση,μου τις εδιχνε,ελεγε ποιοι ειναι και ποτε ειναι.ειχε πολλη αναγκη να τα μοιραστει μαζι μου. τοτε μου φανηκε παραξενο,γιατι δεν ηταν ποτε εκδηλωτικος,μαλιστα τον ρωτησα *τι σε επιασε*? μου λεει *ε,ανοιξα το συρταρι και τις ειδα*. μα το συρταρι ηταν διπλα στο κρεβατι και το ανοιγε συνεχεια,ποτε ομως-12 χρονια!-δεν τις ειχε βγαλει για να μου δειξει.
τωρα καταλαβαινω....περναγε ολη η ζωη απο το μυαλο του.σαν να ηθελε να αποχαιρετησει...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Ναταλι μην μπαινεις σε τετοιες διαδικασιες να σκεφτεσαι γιατι εχασε τον σταυρο του. Ανοιξα τα στεφανα μας και μεσα σε 4 χρονια διαλυθηκαν! σαν να τα εφαγε σκωρος, γεματα μικρες τρυπουλες, σκεφτηκα "μαγεία?" αλλα μετα το πεταξα απο το μυαλο μου. Αρκετα βασανιζομαι απο την απουσια του, δεν αντεχω να σκεφτομαι και αλλα
> Οσο για τον χρονο... δεν ξερω πως θα ειναι μετα απο 1-2 χρονια. Το μονο που ξερω μετα απο 3 μηνες ειναι οτι τωρα κλαιω μονη μου. Οι γυρω μου εχουν προχωρησει και εγω εχω βαρεθει να επαναλλαμβανομαι οποτε κραταω τον πονο μου για μενα και φοραω το πικρο μου χαμογελο και λεω σε ολους οσους ρωτανε οτι ειμαι καλα.....


Ρε συ είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό, μόνο 3 μήνες έχουν περάσει. Πάλι καλά που μπορείς και κλαις και εκτονώνεσαι. Αυτό που μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση εδώ μέσα είναι ότι όλοι όσοι χάνουν αγαπημένα πρόσωπα (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά ερωτικές σχέσεις) δεν έχουν να θυμηθούν ούτε ένα τους ελάττωμα. Πάντα οι καλοί χάνονται ρε γαμώτο; Ειλικρινά, σας ζηλεύω, μακάρι να κάνω και 'γω μια τέτοια σχέση. Τώρα να θυμάστε πως έχετε κάτι πολύ πιο σημαντικό από την φυσική παρουσία ενός ανθρώπου, τις αναμνήσεις σας που θα ζεσταίνουν για πάντα την καρδιά σας. κατά βάθος δεν είστε μόνοι, αφού έχετε καταφέρει να ζήσετε σχέσεις τόσο σημαντικές. Θα σας συντροφεύουν για πάντα. Να το θυμάστε.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

καθε ανθρωπος εχει ελλατωματα. ολα μπορω να πω οτι εκεινος που ηταν διπλα μου ηταν Ανδρας και Ανθρωπος. Λιγοι υπαρχουν σαν εκεινων. Και δεν το λεω εγω επιδη τον αγαπουσα κ.τ.λ. Μου τα εχουν πει οι φιλες μου καιρο πριν...Το λενε και καποιοι ανδρες. Κανενας δεν εχει να πει κατι κακο για το μωρο μου...κανενας...
GYPSY,δεν ξερω αν ειμαστε για να ζηλευεις. τι ειναι καλυτερα-να μη το εχεις ζησει η να το ζησεις και να το χασεις? ποναει παρα πολυ. οσο δεν φανταζεσε.και,ξερεις,ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να ξανακανεις σχεση,γιατι ο πηχης ειναι πολυ ψηλα. Στη ζωη μου κανενας δεν με αγαπησε οπως εκεινος. Κανενας δεν με φροντιζε ετσι...Εμενα ορφανη,μαζι με τα παιδια μας. Παιδια...ηταν ολη η ζωη του...
Οταν εχεις ζησει τετοια σχεση, μετα ειναι το χαος... Τι να ζηλεψεις?
Και ναι,οι καλοι φευγουν.οι καλυτεροι,μαλλον.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Νάταλι, καταλαβαίνω πόσο επώδυνο είναι και πόσο ψηλά είναι ο πήχης. Και 'γω βάζω τον πήχη ψηλά γιατί ήμουν άτυχη, δεν βίωσα πατρική στοργή και τώρα τα ψάχνω όλα σ' έναν άντρα. Μακάρι να τα βρω κάποτε. Αυτό που θα πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι είναι ότι έχεις τα παιδάκια σου που έιναι σαν να είσαι εσύ και αυτός μαζί. Και έιναι ζωντανά! Η αγάπη σας συνεχίζει να ζει μεταμορφωμένη μέσα στα παιδιά σας. Φρόντισέ τα όσο μπορείς περισσότερο.  :Smile:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Gypsy και'γω δεν ειχα πατερα, ο ποτε και'γω τα εψαχνα ολα σε ενα.Και το βρηκα! Ερωνια ειναι οτι σκεφτομουν οτι ο θεος μου τον εστειλε για ολα αυτα που εχω περασει,στην ουσια ποτε δεν ειχα οικογενια...
Σημερα μιλησα με μια ξαδερφη του. μου ελεγε οτι ο αντρας μου ηταν παρα πολυ κουκλος στα νιατα του.(Και τωρα ηταν πολυ ομορφος,ολα αλλο ειναι τα νιατα). Ομορφος.εργατικος,εξιπνος (παραλο που δεν εχει τελιωσει το σχολειο),σπανια ψυχη,οικογενιαρχης...Ακομα και το παθος μας το ειχαμε μετα απο τοσα χρονια γαμου!
Οντως,τα βρηκα ολα σε εναν! Μα ηρθα 3500 χλ.μακρια για να τον βρω!
Για αυτο τωρα κλαιω και χτηπαω το κεφαλι μου.Τι να το κανω αυτο που ζησαμε? Με αναμνησεις να ζω απο'δω και περα για οσο μου εμενε? Ποσο να αντεξω? Τα παιδια ηταν η ζωη του,πρεπει να τα μεγαλωσω οπως ηθελε εκεινος,τα παιδια ειναι υπεροχα επειδη ειχαν υπεροχο μπαμπα. Αλλα δεν μου φτανουν! Θελω να τα μεγαλωνω με εκεινον...Θελω να τα χαιρεται και εκεινος! 
Βασικα ολα αυτα τα χρονια ο αντρας μου δουλευει. Ειναι και αυτο...Θα εχω για να τα μεγαλωσω?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Καταλαβαίνω γλυκιά μου, πόσο καιρό έχει που "έφυγε" ο άντρας σου; Έχεις άλλους εισοδηματικούς πόρους εκτός από τον δικό σου μισθό;

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

*εφυγε* στις 6 Απριλιου....
το δικο μου μισθο? μα πιο μισθο? δεν εργαζομουν.Αυτο ειναι που ελεγα...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Είναι πολύ φρέσκο ακόμα, δυστυχώς. Ότι κι αν σου πούμε το ακούς βερεσέ και είναι φυσικό. Τώρα σκέφτεσαι να βρεις δουλειά να υποθέσω; Άλλους πόρους έχεις;

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Ειναι ο πεθερος που ηρθε απο το χωριο και βοηθαει λιγο. Δουλεια ομως συγουρα χρειαζουμαι,δεν το συζητω. Τουλαχιστον μεχρι να βγει η συνταξη. Αλλα...απο τη μια θελω να εργαστω πλεον οχι μονο για τα λεφτα,αλλα και γιατι το σπιτι εχει αδιασει και δεν το αντεχω...απο την αλλη δεν βρησκω δυναμη θα σηκωθω το προ'ι'...Ασε που δεν υπαρχουν και οι δουλειες.
Δεν ξερω τι θα γινει...Πιστευω οτι το μωρο μου απο εκει που ειναι να μας προσεχει...δεν να μας αφησει ετσι...Ποτε δεν μας αφηνε....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μπορείς να περιμένεις ακόμα λίγο καιρό μέχρι να νιώσεις καλύτερα και μετά να εργαστείς. Η εργασιοθεραπεία θα σου κάνει καλό. Καλο κουράγιο κοπέλα μου.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

ευχαριστω.

----------


## antwnis37

το να πεθενει ο πατερας μας ειναι φυσιολογικο αλλα να πεθενει σε ηλικια 13 χρονων εγω δεν το βρισκω περσι το καλοκαιρι ,, εφυγε , ενα γιατι μονο εχω στο μυαλο μου .τουλαχιστον μια μανα κανονικη δεν μπορουσε να βρεθει , πρεπει ναχει ψυχολογικα

----------


## boubourina

http://youtu.be/aN7Drz3ya9c

Μετα απο 4 μηνες σχεδον η Γη ακομα γυριζει και δεν δινει σημασια στο αν ο Μπουμπουρινος μου δεν ειναι πια μερος αυτου του κοσμου..........!!!
Η καθε μερα ειναι ενας ατελειωτος αγωνας επιβιωσης και οι πληγες δεν εχουν καμμια σημασια, το μονο που εχει σημασια ειναι να μεινω ζωντανη για να μπορω να παλευω.

Η σκεψη του μακρινη τις περισσοτερες μερες και φτανω να αναρωτιεμαι....... Σε ξεχασα Αγαπη μου? ειναι δυνατον? 

Και εκει που λες οτι δεν υπαρχει περιθωριο για πονο και δακρυα, και εκει που ριχνεις ολες τις δυναμεις σου για να καταφερεις να φερεις στο σπιτι τα απαραιτητα για εσενα και το παιδι............... ερχεται ξαφνικα και παλι.
Σαν τσουναμι, σαν τεραστιο κυμα που σε παρασυρει και σε ισοπεδωνει

Κλαμα, απαρηγορητη για ωρες, γινεται και παλι τοσο ζωντανη η καθε αναμνηση, το προσωπο του ερχεται τοσο κοντα στο δικο μου αλλα ενα φιλι δεν μου δινει ποτε, μια αγκαλια δεν με παιρνει ποτε!!!!!!!
Και το παιδι με τις ατελειωτες ερωτησεις του
Τα παιδακια εξω παιζουν μπαλα με το μπαμπα τους, εμενα ο μπαμπας μου ποτε θα ερθει?
Δεν θα ερθει μωρο μου, δεν ειπαμε οτι τωρα εχεις εμενα για μαμα και μπαμπα?
Ναι(επιμενει το μωρο μου) αλλα τα αλλα παιδιακια εχουν και μπαμπα!
Ειχαμε την γιορτη στον παιδικο την Πεμπτη
Εγω στα μαυρα και το μωρο μου να λεει το ποιημα
Και να κοιταει τους μπαμπαδες, Θεε μου με τι λαχταρα κοιταει ολους τους μπαμπαδες
Δεν το ειδα το ποιημα του
Ειχα βγει στο προαυλιο τρεχοντας και κλαιγοντας......
Και οταν γυρισα μεσα η Διευθυντρια μας συστησε στον Αντιδημαρχο... ειναι η κοπελα που σας ελεγα με το ορφανο! "το ορφανο" Αχ ποσο ποναει η ψυχη μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Μπουμπού, καλησπέρα. Διάβασα τα νέα σου, χαίρομαι που μπαίνεις που και που και μας τα λες. Μη νιώθεις ένοχη που μπορεί και κάποιες σου στιγμές, ώρες, να αρχίζουν σταδιακά να μην περιέχουν συνέχεια τον άντρα σου, είναι μέσα στην πορεία αυτό, έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, ο χρόνος φέρνει μαζί του την προσαρμογή στις νέες συνθήκες της ζωής σου, για σκέψου πως αν δεν ήταν σιγά σιγά δυνατό να μην τον σκέφτεσαι κάθε δευτερόλεπτο, δε θα μπορούσες κορίτσι μου να συνεχίσεις. Και το ξέρεις αυτό, πώς δε σημαίνει πως τον "αφήνεις", δεν τον "εγκαταλείπεις", μη σου βάζεις τέτοιες ενοχοποιήσεις ρε συ. Δε μου άρεσε αυτό με το "ορφανό", γιατί να το λυπούνται το παιδάκι σου, πέρα απ'ό,τι έτυχε στο διάβα σας, αυτό το πολύ σημαντικό, δεν καθορίζει ούτε εσένα ο χαρακτηρισμός χήρα, ούτε τα παιδιά σας η ορφάνια. Δηλαδή, είστε τόσο περισσότερα πέρα από την απώλεια, είναι τόσο τυχερά που σ'έχουν και που τα έχεις, ίσως να σε βοηθήσει να το κοιτάς έτσι, μια σκέψη κάνω.

Και τα κατανοώ όσα λες και τα νιώθω, τα έχω βιώσει, με προσωπικά μου τέτοια τοπία εμπειριών, όχι εντελώς όμοια, αλλά και ποτέ δεν είναι εντελώς όμοια καμιας/κανενός τα τοπία και οι ζωές. Θέλω απλά να σου πω υπομονή και βήμα βήμα.

----------


## boubourina

Σε ευχαριστω rainandwind. Με βοηθαει πολυ καθε σας λογος εδω μεσα, και δεν θα παψω να σας εχω βοηθους στο πλευρο μου στις καλες και στις δυσκολες στιγμες

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

*Μπουμπού* σε διάβαζα και εκλαιγα...Πότε να περάσει αυτος ο πόνος?ΠΟΤΕ?????
Εγω τον σκέφτομαι συνέχεια,το μωρό μου,τη ψυχή μου....Τα καλοκαίρια μας,που πηγαίναμε κάθε Κυριακή στη θάλασσα,αλλα και στη μέση τις εβδομάδας καποιες φορες....Τωρα,αρχες Ιουλιου,θα πηγαίναμε διακοπές...
Σήμερα μάζεψα κάποια από τα πραγματά του για να τα δώσω.Νόμιζα πως δεν να το αντέξει η καρδιά μου.
Παντου,ο που και αν πάω,ο τι και αν κάνω,η σκέψη μου είναι για εκείνον.Δεν το θέλω,γιατί δεν αντέχω,αλλά ερχετε όμως.Είμαστε τόσο δεμένοι που τώρα είναι αδύνατο να μην τον σκέφτομαι κάθε λεπτο...να μη μου λείπει σε ολα..μα σε όλα! 
Παιδια...είναι σε ηλικία που καταλαβαίνουν.Πόσο τα λυπάμαι,θέε μου! Γιατί ξέρω πως μπαμπά δεν να έχουν ποτέ πια...Εγω μπορεί και να κάνω καποια σχέση κάποτε.Αλλα πατέρα τα παιδιά μου χάσανε για πάντα. Ακριβώς επειδη ήταν ο καλύτερος πατέρας που μπορούσε να υπάρχει...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

ΔΙΑΒΆΖΩ τώρα διάφορα βιβλία.Και σκέφτομαι....
Υπαρχει άραγε η ζωή μετά θάνατο? Φοβάμαι πως όχι. Φοβάμαι πως είναι παραμύθι που φτιάχτηκε από τον άνθρωπο ακριβώς για να μη τρελαθεί.Γιατί αλλιώς είναι να πηστέυεις ότι να τον ξαναδεις τον ανθρωπό σου...και αλλιώς το να ξέρεις ότι τέλιωσαν ολλα...ΠΟΤΕ....η λέξη που σκοτώνει.

----------


## sabb

Ναταλί καλή μου,
Πολύ θα ήθελα να έχω άδικο σε όσα μια ζωή έμαθα πως είναι η απόλυτη αλήθεια...
Θάνατος - Κενό - Μηδέν - Τίποτα

Κλαίω πάνω από το μνήμα της κάθε μέρα...Μιλάω στο κενό, μιλάω στον εαυτό μου. Μιλάω σαν να είναι εκεί. 
Κι όταν φεύγω, ξέρω πως δεν είναι πουθενά...Το σύμπαν είναι κενό χωρίς εκείνη και που να πάρει το νιώθω....

Κάποιος πιο πάνω αναρωτήθηκε "μα καλά τελικά πεθαίνουν οι καλύτεροι ? Αυτοί που δεν έχουν ελαττώματα ?"...

Λάθος..

Πεθαίνουν όσοι αγαπήσαμε, μαζί με τα ελαττώματα τους. Κι είναι υποκειμενικό το τι είναι ελάττωμα και τι όχι. Οι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν και μένουν ξοπίσω τους οι μνήμες που αγαπήσαμε, δεν μένουν οι διαφωνίες και η μιζέρια της καθημερινότητας...

Την μικροπρέπεια την τσακίζει ο θάνατος και έτσι φαίνεται η μεγαλοσύνη του ανθρώπου.....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Έχεις δίκιο Sabb. Έχω διαβάσει για την ιστορία σου. Καλό κουράγιο εύχομαι και σε σένα και στην boubourina. Tα παιδάκια σας πως είναι αυτόν τον καιρό;

----------


## streidi

Ναταλί μου... υπάρχει ζωή μετά το θάνατο. ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Και καμια ψυχή δε χάνεται, δε μπορούμε ίσως να τους νιώσουμε κοντά μας αυτούς που αγαπάμε και έχουν φύγει, γιατί δεν είμαστε στη δική τους ''διάσταση'', ακόμα. Όμως αν κάνουμε μια προσευχή για την ψυχούλα τους και ίσως ανάψουμε κι ένα κεράκι ''πιάνεται''. Είναι μια δροσιά για την ψυχή τους. Η καλοσύνη, η αγάπη, η συμπόνοια, το ανθρώπινο μυαλό, η ανθρώπινη καρδια. Τόσα και τόσα όμορφα πράγματα... Το ότι ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί στ'αλήθεια να αλλάξει τη ζωή του και τη ζωή των άλλων, το χαρακτήρα του προς το καλύτερο... Είναι τίποτα όλα αυτά; Είναι δυνατόν να είναι ανούσια, να είναι το τέλος; Ε όχι ρε παιδιά δεν είναι, δεν μπορεί να είναι και δεν είναι...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Σαββα,καλησπερα
πως είσαι? πως είναι τα παιδιά?
Ελλατώματα έχουν ολοι οι άνθρωποι.Αλλά ναι,βλέπω πως πεθαίνουν οι καλύτεροι...Ωρες-ωρες έυχομαι να μην ήμαστε τόσο αγαπημένοι...*τι υπέροχη οικογένια είστε!* άκουγα καποιες φορές.για τα παιδιά μου? τα καλύτερα πάντα! και είναι φυσικο,αφου ζούσαμε ένας για τον άλλον,το παν ήταν για μας η οικογένια...Τη σχέση μας τη χτίσαμε,μερα με τη μέρα...
και τι έμενε? ένα τεράστιο *ΓΙΑΤΙ?* χωρίς απαντηση...

----------


## sabb



----------


## Remedy

α ρε Σαββα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

:Frown: ................

----------


## boubourina

Σαββα πας στο μνημα καθε μερα? εγω δεν μπορω, δεν αντεχω, δεν θελω να πιστεψω πως οτι αγαπησα, οτι ονειρευτηκα, οτι μοιραζομουν μεχρι χθες το εχει πλακωσει μια μαρμαρινη ταφοπλακα. Δεν εχει τιποτα εκει για μενα. Ο Τακης ειναι στο κρεββατι που κοιμαμαι, ειναι στα ματια του μωρου μου που ξυπναει διπλα μου καθε πρωι, ειναι σε καθε δευτερολεπτο του καθημερινου μου αγωνα να επιβιωσω, αλλα οχι στο μνημα δεν ειναι. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει αλλη ζωη, αλλα ξερω πως αν υπαρχει, σε εκεινη τη ζωη εκεινος ειναι χωρις εμενα και σε τουτη τη ζωη εγω εμεινα χωρις εκεινον.

----------


## sabb

> Σαββα πας στο μνημα καθε μερα? εγω δεν μπορω, δεν αντεχω, δεν θελω να πιστεψω πως οτι αγαπησα, οτι ονειρευτηκα, οτι μοιραζομουν μεχρι χθες το εχει πλακωσει μια μαρμαρινη ταφοπλακα. Δεν εχει τιποτα εκει για μενα. Ο Τακης ειναι στο κρεββατι που κοιμαμαι, ειναι στα ματια του μωρου μου που ξυπναει διπλα μου καθε πρωι, ειναι σε καθε δευτερολεπτο του καθημερινου μου αγωνα να επιβιωσω, αλλα οχι στο μνημα δεν ειναι. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει αλλη ζωη, αλλα ξερω πως αν υπαρχει, σε εκεινη τη ζωη εκεινος ειναι χωρις εμενα και σε τουτη τη ζωη εγω εμεινα χωρις εκεινον.


Ναι καλή μου Μπου, πηγαίνω κάθε πρωί ... Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όλα όσα λες, πράγματι είναι σκληρό να νιώθεις πως ο άνθρωπος σου είναι κάτω από μια μαρμάρινη πλάκα - κι είναι πεποίθηση μου , πως θα πρέπει μια και καλή να βρεθεί λύση στο γραφειοκρατικό πρόβλημα με την καύση των νεκρών , πέρα από θρησκευτικά πιστεύω και δοξασίες. Είναι καθημερινή μου ανάγκη να συνομιλώ με τον εαυτό μου στο μνήμα της, ίσως για να μπορώ να παίρνω δύναμη - δεν ξέρω από που και πως - για να αντιμετωπίσω την καθημερινότητα μου....
Κι όσο περνάει ο καιρός, όλα γίνονται όλο και πιο δύσκολα....
Ο πανδαμάτορας χρόνος για να λειτουργήσει σαν βάλσαμο στην απώλεια, πρέπει να κάνει μεγάλη διαδρομή - προς το παρόν είναι ένας μεγάλος εχθρός....

----------


## boubourina

ναι Σαββα, ειλικρινα εαν αλλαξει κατι με τα χρονια θα ηθελα οπωσδηποτε να γινω σταχτη για τους αγαπημενους μου. Εδω ειναι και κλειστη κοινωνια και το να μην πηγαινω στο μνημα ερμηνευεται οτι παει η χηρα τον ξεχασε ... και στις 9 του μακαριτη! Ειναι φριχτο! η πεθερα μου με κακιζει και της λεω οτι εχω μεγαλο αγωνα, εκεινη που ειναι 85 και δεν εχει αλλες εννοιες και μενει διπλα στο νεκροταφειο ας πηγαινει να τον συντροφευει αν και οπως σου ειπα δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει κατι εκει. δεν θελω να το σκεφτομαι καν! εγω θελω 1,5 ωρα ταξιδι για να παω.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

> με την καύση των νεκρών , πέρα από θρησκευτικά πιστεύω και δοξασίες.


Αλήθεια,της θρησκίας είναι αυτό?
Τότε γιατί εμείς,που έχουμε ίδια θρησκία,καιμε τους νεκρούς εδώ και πάρα-πάρα πολλά χρόνια?
Αλλος λόγος πρέπει να΄ναι. Συμφέρουν.

----------

